# 36 Motorbike



## Kramai88 (Jun 30, 2018)

I can’t believe it stayed under the radar long enough but it did and I got it Home today. Schwinn Excelsior 1936 Motorbike original owner with original receipt and insurance policy. 
More to come just had to get it posted. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Jun 30, 2018)

That`s a Honey !!!-------------Cowboy


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 30, 2018)

TALL FRAME!
NICE ACQUISITION!


----------



## JRE (Jun 30, 2018)

Wow nice score


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 30, 2018)

I’m glad you were able to land it! What a nightmare that was!  I hope you really like that tall tank . Can’t wait to see the pics of the trio!


----------



## Kramai88 (Jun 30, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 30, 2018)

Home run, Congrads!!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 30, 2018)

That’s a beauty - congrats !


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 30, 2018)

Beautiful!
Nice to have that original paper work too!


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jul 1, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> I’m glad you were able to land it! What a nightmare that was!  I hope you really like that tall tank . Can’t wait to see the pics of the trio!




What's the back story on this one ? Why was it a nightmare to aquire ? Sweet bike ! Congrats !


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 1, 2018)

66TigerCat said:


> What's the back story on this one ? Why was it a nightmare to aquire ? Sweet bike ! Congrats !



Basically this bike was auctioned off on Craigslist...but after the auction was over the previous owner told everybody where they stood and asked the people if they wanted to counter the top offer. (2) other parties were interested.  Mind you the ad had a price. And full price was offered the first time around. Long story short the owner called said other parties would meet your offer but wouldn’t beat it. But let’s just say it was a long 5 days of waiting and it’s not even mine. Lmao.


----------



## Maskadeo (Jul 1, 2018)

And then people got texts who weren’t even interested in the bike saying there were issues with the bike to try to dissuade them from getting it.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 1, 2018)

See, it's stuff like that , that sours my faith in Mankind.


 Probably the same guy that bilked this 112 year old dude out of his life savings.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jul 1, 2018)

@Kramai88 wins the persistence award, very nice acquisition. Keep me in mind if you find yourself with one too many Motorbikes.


----------



## Kato (Jul 1, 2018)

Holy Toledo - Nice Score !!!


----------



## Kramai88 (Jul 1, 2018)

Maskadeo said:


> And then people got texts who weren’t even interested in the bike saying there were issues with the bike to try to dissuade them from getting it.




It was never my intention to dissuade anyone. I took the time to make the 4 hour round trip to see the bike in person. The seller told me other offers had come from Wisconsin and Michigan. I made a full asking price offer she wanted to do the bidding war thing. After seeing it I told her I give you what your asking but that’s all.
All I was trying to do was give a fellow member an evaluation of the bike if they happen to be one of the bidders. If someone wanted to pay more than the asking price, which wasn’t cheap, then god love them go for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stoney (Jul 1, 2018)

Very nice, looks just right as is.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 1, 2018)

The bike had 2 flaws that weren’t mentioned in the ad. So since the seller wanted to be greedy and not tell the other 2 parties involved why wouldn’t mark reach out to someone who he thought may be the other party to let them know about the 2 issues. 

Mark is one hell of a guy and would never do anything shady to anyone. He was the one that got the short end of the stick throughout the deal.


----------



## Maskadeo (Jul 1, 2018)

That’s not quite how it went down. But, if that’s how it’s rationized, then fine. Congrats on a nice bike.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 1, 2018)

Maskadeo said:


> That’s not quite how it went down. But, if that’s how it’s rationized, then fine. Congrats on a nice bike.



Well let’s hear your side of it then since you think you know. It’s exactly how it went down. If the seller didn’t mention the frame had a crack and the tank had some nasty rust that wasn’t shown and the bid war starts. And mark is the only one who knows about the issues how is that fair.  I think a cracked frame would detour a lot of people for going after a bike.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 1, 2018)

I guess I would want someone to tell me about issues like that before I paid 3,4,5k for a bike. Even if it was from the other bidders. But go ahead blame me. I’m the one who gave him your number Incase it was you. If that makes me a bad person then so be it. I know it was the right thing to do in the situation. Life goes on. There bikes.


----------



## Maskadeo (Jul 1, 2018)

I talked to the owner late in the game. There were already offers in as previously stated. I couldn’t get anyone to disclose what the “issues” were. When I got a random text saying there were “issues” I had to know about and when I asked what are the “issues?” I didn’t get a response. So when the person that texeted me ended up with the bike I found it odd. But as you state, there are more bikes out there!


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 1, 2018)

Maskadeo said:


> I talked to the owner late in the game. There were already offers in as previously stated. I couldn’t get anyone to disclose what the “issues” were. When I got a random text saying there were “issues” I had to know about and when I asked what are the “issues?” I didn’t get a response. So when the person that texeted me ended up with the bike I found it odd. But as you state, there are more bikes out there!



Maybe you didn’t get a text back because you weren’t one of the other 2 parties so it wouldn’t really involve you at that point. When you recieved a pic and was asked are you a bidder on this bike. I just seen it in person and there’s issues. You say what are the issues and who’s is that...that would tell me that you aren’t one of the other 2. So if you contacted the seller and asked what the issues were and she didn’t tell you what’s that say...


----------



## Maskadeo (Jul 1, 2018)

You know Zach, that’s great. I had just got off the phone with the person. I got a text less then 15 minutes later and assumed it was you setting a smoke screen. I’m saying I got a text and they wouldn’t reveal what the issues were. That’s fine. I had friends and family in town and wasn’t in the mood for a goose chase. You were there first,  congratulations. So happy Fourth of July and all the crazy stuff that goes into getting a bike! 


 P.S. learn the difference of detour and deter. Maybe there and they’re too. Or just get your GED


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 1, 2018)

But I do have a high school diploma.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jul 1, 2018)

Maskadeo said:


> View attachment 832833




A face slap with a smile, how touching.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 1, 2018)

That's the Scwhinn I would want to own.  I don't care if they are worth more, I think the reflector tanks look cheesy, and I just can't get excited about the cantilever frames no matter how hard I try.  These are perfection though.


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 1, 2018)

This bike's paint has mellowed perfectly. Almost looks navy in some pics. Beautiful bike.

And for my own knowledge. Did the cycleplanes come with a hornlight and the motorbikes come with silver rays?

Thanks
Chad


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jul 1, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> This bike's paint has mellowed perfectly. Almost looks navy in some pics. Beautiful bike.
> 
> And for my own knowledge. Did the cycleplanes come with a hornlight and the motorbikes come with silver rays?
> 
> ...




Model Cs come with a hornlite and cheaper equipment. Cycleplane/Motorbike models typically have the fender mounted silveray


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 2, 2018)

Now that the dust has settled over how this bike was acquired, did any of you guys notice the listing of the frame height on the sales receipt?
20"/24"


Notice the extra extension of the seat tube above the top tube.
24" frame.
Pretty cool! 

 Just curious, are the tires still the black Gillettes listed on the receipt?
Interesting that it was equipped with a Delta Horn/Light.
I'm sure, it was originally equipped that way.
I wouldn't change a thing on that bike, except maybe getting rid of that basket. lol!
Great bike for sure!
Congrats!


----------



## Kramai88 (Jul 2, 2018)

Basket is off


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 2, 2018)

Looks much better.
How about a close up of the tire brand and the license plate?


----------



## Kramai88 (Jul 2, 2018)

License plate is 1957. Tires are not original. Front tire is a Hawthorne 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jul 2, 2018)

@Kramai88 can you measure the seat tube from center of BB to top? Also from the center of the top of the head tube to the center of the top of the seat tube?

@cyclingday I think the 24" may be a reference to the top tube length, the B10s were described this way:


----------



## Kramai88 (Jul 2, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> @Kramai88 can you measure the seat tube from center of BB to top? Also from the center of the top of the head tube to the center of the top of the seat tube?
> 
> @cyclingday I think the 24" may be a reference to the top tube length, the B10s were described this way:
> 
> View attachment 833169




That makes sense. I thought it may have been a misprint for rim size. I’ll measure when I get home


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 2, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> @cyclingday I think the 24" may be a reference to the top tube length, the B10s were described this way:
> 
> Good Intel!
> Thanks, Eric


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 2, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> @Kramai88 can you measure the seat tube from center of BB to top? Also from the center of the top of the head tube to the center of the top of the seat tube?
> 
> @cyclingday I think the 24" may be a reference to the top tube length, the B10s were described this way:
> 
> View attachment 833169



INTERESTING POINT!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 2, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> Well let’s hear your side of it then since you think you know. It’s exactly how it went down. If the seller didn’t mention the frame had a crack and the tank had some nasty rust that wasn’t shown and the bid war starts. And mark is the only one who knows about the issues how is that fair.  I think a cracked frame would detour a lot of people for going after a bike.



JUST OUT OF CURIOSITY, WHERE WAS THE CRACK ON THE FRAME?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 2, 2018)

What I got from this post-seller is a POS. This is why I’m such a stickler for having a price listed in the for sale section. If you want to run an auction just go ahead and list it on EBay. V/r Shawn


----------



## Kramai88 (Jul 2, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> @Kramai88 can you measure the seat tube from center of BB to top? Also from the center of the top of the head tube to the center of the top of the seat tube?
> 
> @cyclingday I think the 24" may be a reference to the top tube length, the B10s were described this way:
> 
> View attachment 833169




You are correct seat tube is 20”. Top bar is 24” great information thanks


----------



## Kramai88 (Jul 2, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Looks much better.
> How about a close up of the tire brand and the license plate?




The rear tire is original 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jul 2, 2018)

Be sure and look down inside the seat tube with a flashlight to see if there is a build sheet.....


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jul 2, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> This bike's paint has mellowed perfectly. Almost looks navy in some pics. Beautiful bike.
> 
> And for my own knowledge. Did the cycleplanes come with a hornlight and the motorbikes come with silver rays?
> 
> ...




Ha now I see why you asked - I just noticed this bike has a hornlite instead of the Silveray and gangway horn. I wonder if it came that way, it would be unusual if that’s a factory deal.


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Jul 2, 2018)

Kramai88 said:


> I can’t believe it stayed under the radar long enough but it did and I got it Home today. Schwinn Excelsior 1936 Motorbike original owner with original receipt and insurance policy.
> More to come just had to get it posted.
> View attachment 832244View attachment 832245View attachment 832246
> 
> ...



Sweet original bike!


----------

